# Rumored bridge between R/I, SSPO, and full time certification



## 46065 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello all,

An instructor mentioned to us that those attending the R/I and SSPO may soon have an opportunity to bridge between that and full time certification. I assume he wasn't blowing smoke, being that he is the chief of police in a nearby town.

My question is, what information does anyone here have about it and what are some opinions on it? The R/I academy is 372.5 hours now + 20 for firearms so it's substantially longer than it was previously, as is the full time academy and their hours of instruction (910 I believe?). Obviously a reserve/intermittent officer does NOT receive nearly the training or structure that a full time officer does. SSPO seems that it would be much closer to the level of training but still fall short.

Any information is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I have heard the same. I inquired to MPTC, but didn't get any answers high enough up the ladder.
After a few more inquires, I've learned that the top dog at MPTC may have been brought aboard due to his familiarization with P.O.S.T. standards. Maybe some wiser and OLDER people here can clear it up.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

That would be great and would save so many agencies and individuals so much time and money. 

I always had a radical idea....merge the RI and the SSPO (call it idk Special & Reserve Officer Course) and offer it at EVERY state community college. THEN create a bridge program.


----------



## 46065 (Apr 30, 2017)

Fitchburg State has created the first curriculum that is MPTC approved. They give you undergraduate and masters degrees in CJ, and the last 6 months of your schooling is a full time police academy. In 5 years, you end up with a master's degree and full time certification. It's then your job to secure employment.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't believe the hype, they've been talking about it for years and the campus chiefs are against it. The reason that the sspo was instituted is because campuses used to send officers to full time mptc academies and they would lose them quickly. Campus chiefs would have to deal with a mass exodus and they've been fighting it ever since. So for reference I've heard about this bridge academy every year since 1994. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

j809 said:


> Don't believe the hype, they've been talking about it for years and the campus chiefs are against it. The reason that the sspo was instituted is because campuses used to send officers to full time mptc academies and they would lose them quickly. Campus chiefs would have to deal with a mass exodus and they've been fighting it ever since. So for reference I've heard about this bridge academy every year since 1994.


I agree with this, they've been talking about this years, it's nothing new.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

So. What your saying is there is a chance..


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakum yokum said:


> So. What your saying is there is a chance..


I highly doubt it...this is Massachusetts, after all.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd say zero chance . I'd bet my full Quinn on it.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

It's been brought up before. Again the biggest obstacle is the college chiefs. If you feel like doing some research look at the 2011 MPTC meeting minutes. Personally I'd love to see it happen but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, ho, ho ho ho, hee hee hee hee 
NOOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYYY


----------

